# Billy At Obedience Class



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Break between handling class and obedience class.










Getting lots of lovin'










Now the other side please!










Alfie came for a handling class too. They are so cute in the mirror.











_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_









Bookend boys....





























_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Went out to the car to get my soda and came back to this. Too cute! Where'd you go mom?



















Obedience class begins...










Billy sat square!! YAY!










I love going to classes with my babies!!
_


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Great photo journal! Love seeing you work with Billy. And, Alfie and Billy in the mirror are too cute!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Go Billy Go! Looks like he's having a lot of fun in both classes.

And I am <3 the pic of him and Alfie in the mirror. When did the pup grow up? And he is sssooooo fluffy compared to Billy it had me LOLing.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

MericoX said:


> Go Billy Go! Looks like he's having a lot of fun in both classes.
> 
> And I am <3 the pic of him and Alfie in the mirror. When did the pup grow up? And he is sssooooo fluffy compared to Billy it had me LOLing.


_Thanks!

That is one of our favorites too! he grew FAST!! He is now taller than Bill. We groomed him out completely before class but we did not clip him back. He really needs to be clipped down for his show coming up soon._


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

That is great Deb 

Please keep us posted ! I want to take Enzo to agility or OB not sure yet but I am still waiting for this dock diving poold to open


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> That is great Deb
> 
> Please keep us posted ! I want to take Enzo to agility or OB not sure yet but I am still waiting for this dock diving poold to open


_OH....dock diving!! I wish we had that here. I know two of the poodles would do well in it. We were thinking of just trying them out on our own when the weather warms up a bit more. 

I hope you get to do it and make sure you post pics of Enzo do his thing!_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like you're having some fun. I love the bookend boys and the mirror picture, very cute. I'm glad Billy is excelling in class. He is a poodle after all  I know Lacey and I are having a ball in obedience and agility. We wish you all the best in your training!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

apoodleaday said:


> Looks like you're having some fun. I love the bookend boys and the mirror picture, very cute. I'm glad Billy is excelling in class. He is a poodle after all  I know Lacey and I are having a ball in obedience and agility. We wish you all the best in your training!


_Thank you so much. He had another class Tuesday night and was the best in class again. He is very much the teacher's pet....LOL 

It is a wonderful feeling to be working with your dogs as a team! All the best to you also._


----------

